# Nortel Leisure Club



## KingLewis92 (Mar 6, 2011)

I Know Nelly Has Just Made A Report On This, But I Went There Today, It Was Alright, Its Seen Better Days And Has Literally Every Window Smashed, And It Has Also Been Victim To A Fire, Anyways, Some Of My Pics 

*Dance Hall?*











* Girls Toilets *















*The Place Is Quite Trashed*

























*You Can See, On The Left Of The Picture Is Part Of The Fire*





*Stage Controls*





Thanks :')


----------



## nelly (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice stuff Lewis.
Christ we almost bumped into each other!!! Nice to see you getting out and about mate.

Keep it up


----------



## KingLewis92 (Mar 7, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Nice stuff Lewis.
> Christ we almost bumped into each other!!! Nice to see you getting out and about mate.
> 
> Keep it up



Indeed We Nearly Did!
I Just Wanted To Get Stuck In And Explore It


----------

